# Room for 1 or 2 rig trip Saturday



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Have room for one maybe two to split expenses for a fishing trip to the rigs this Saturday. Leave early Saturday am, hopefully buddy boat out with one or two other boats from the forum, and return Saturday night. Bring any fishing gear and food/drinks you will need. Boat is a 26 ft. CC Pursuit with a cabin in the bow, lots of fishing room little seating, I have 2 bean bags. Twin 200 hp Yamahas, 1.3-1.5 mpg at 30 mph cruise, 200 gallon fuel capacity.

850-255-9310

Josh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trip is full, thanks everyone can't wait to see ya'll out there! "Pursuit" on 68


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Will holla


----------

